# Gone seem the days where humans shared in acceptable manners, genuine consideration and authentic connection.



## PamfromTx (Sep 16, 2020)

_*Empathy is the most mysterious transaction that the human soul can hav*_*e. ❣  *
​Here instead are the days of entitlement, of disregard, of individualism so fierce it can accurately be called selfishness. Here are the days of overstimulation, of sensationalized media, of blindness to reality in favor of a carefully crafted social media newsfeed. The world of today is one of moral convenience. Our values and our relations are tenuous and bend in the direction of ever-changing trends.

It is no secret that the world of today has many deficits.  And trendy though it seems, empathy remains the biggest scarcity of all. The scientific and social meanings of empathy have changed over time yet at its core empathy simply indicates connection. Empathy is more than an enlightened moral stance; it is the adhesive for humanity and its collective experiences. To empathize is to bond, to understand, to care. To empathize is to relate to a piece within ourselves in order to feel _with _someone else. To empathize is to live a genuine life.

To empathize is both human and divine.

I realized that what the world needs now isn’t love, it’s empathy. Empathy is the anecdote to dehumanization, the cure for egocentricity. Empathy will restore our humanity. Empathy is not instinctive. It is acquired. Empathy is a choice.

​


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2020)

Yep, to empathize is to make an attempt to understand others. A lot of people perceive everything from a surface-level view and can't seem to -- or have no desire to -- see things from the perspective of those who are different from us.

I think it's always been that way, though. People have always been self-centered and don't really want to be bothered with other people's problems.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 16, 2020)

Gone indeed, Pam.

That little tweety bird is the cutest thing ever!

I'm in love!


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 18, 2020)

Empathy is second nature to people who chose careers in healthcare and social work among a myriad of careers. Emphasis on choice.

At this time of the pandemic, I see a lot of lonely people that a gentle touch and sincere question of "how are you feeling today?" means the world to them. Some would cling to my hand for just a few more seconds. Healthworkers tend to be stretched thin that's why we have to take care of our mental health. We cannot give what we do not have.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 11, 2021)

I agree empathy is in short supply these days. I think it is related to the demise of personal conversations between people. Digital electronic devices that project one-way messages, marketing, images, bullying and scams have replaced the art of two human beings getting to know each other in person. Smart phones have turned many humans into dumb robots who don’t know how to relate to other people and have never learned the art of good conversation and good manners.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Dec 11, 2021)

*And.......*

*It costs us nothing* to say things like......

Good morning, how are you?

Would you like me to open that door for you?

How is you Mum, is she better?

I've got some lovely rose cuttings that are growing, would you like some?

I'm heading down to the shops, would you like a ride?


----------

